# netbook con gentoo?

## Nio84

Stavo pensando da un po di comprare un netbook , precisamente il Samsung N150 JA0 , secondo voi ci posso mettere gentoo? Non avendo il cdrom come la istallo?

Conviene comprare un netbook? Quali sono i migliori come prezzo?

----------

## ago

Beh gentoo la puoi mettere ovunque, non avendo il cdrom fai il boot da dispositivo usb.

Considera che con gli atom ci vuole un po per compilare e per i prezzi diciamo che pagandolo un 250€ sei sul giusto...poi ovviamente puoi trovare diversità nei prezzi

----------

## Nio84

L'ho visto a 225 piu 10 euro di spedizione .... un secondo pc mi serve...non ho molta simpatia per i netbook ma purtroppo piu di 250euro non posso spendere e un notebook nuovo a 250euro è impensabile trovarlo.

----------

## ago

allora la soluzione è un netbook...se preferisci puoi anche cross-compilare  :Smile: 

----------

## k01

sto usando proprio in questo momento un acer aspire one e funziona alla perfezione, basta non caricarlo con DE pesanti, io uso LXDE + compiz, quest'ultimo solo per fare scena   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

vai tranquillo.

sono oggetti meravigliosi.

personalmente, li preferisco, per la compattezza e la leggerezza, ai portatili tradizionali.

i migliori erano i primi. quelli senza hard-disk, che tenevano tutto su una flash da 4-16 GB.

per il tuo, la compatibilità con Linux sembra testata.

----------

## Nio84

quindi neanche con atom450 niente kde........   :Sad: 

----------

## ago

oddio...c'ho visto kubuntu....mai dire mai  :Very Happy: 

Potresti provare kde/openbox

----------

## k01

no, volendo lo puoi mettere, ma per i miei gusti risulta pesante

----------

## Peach

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> no, volendo lo puoi mettere, ma per i miei gusti risulta pesante

 

quoto 

considera anche le dipendenze, imho gli unici due DE fattibili sono LXDE o XFCE

ovviamente avere a disposizione un'altra macchina che aiuti nella compilazione allevia molto il carico e facilita il tutto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Per compilare la distribuzione non c'è problema se hai un altro PC più potente.

Il mio amico maurs ha scritto un howto qualche tempo fa:

[HOW-TO] Gentoo su PC datati (aka Portatile Felice).

Poi vabbè, c'è il classico distcc.

----------

## ago

uhm..più che distcc e complicazioni varie la cosa più semplice è compilare su un'altra macchina i pacchetti più "pesanti" gcc,glibc,(kdelibs e qt qual'ora si scegliesse kde)ecc con le adeguate CFLAGS e fare dei quickpkg, il resto lo farei compilare al netbook

----------

## fbcyborg

E perché? Guarda che quel metodo è ottimo eh!

Se hai la possibilità di non squagliare un netbook e di delegare la compilazione ad un PC più veloce e potente, mi sembra assurdo delegare tutto ad un atom.  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

diciamo che ho compilato con processori peggiori senza farmi problemi...l'ho lasciato un paio di giorni mentre ero fuori casa ed ho trovato tutto alla perfezione

----------

## fbcyborg

Boh, come vuoi!  :Very Happy:  libero di squagliare i notebook che vuoi!  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

Io l'ho già usato in passato per installare Gentoo su un notebook molto vecchio e quando ho finito (presto) era fresco come una rosa!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io concordo con fbcyborg.

Ho installato gentoo sul mio eeepc 901 con atom n280 proprio l'altro giorno. Io ho scelto la strada del chroot sul mio pc "forte". Il chroot è un clone pari pari della root del eeepiccino. Quando devi compilare qualcosa ci entri, emergi il pacchetto, lo copi, e lo riemergi come binario sul piccolino. facile, veloce e PULITO  :Smile:  Poi se proprio vuoi evitarti la menata dello spostamento, metti sù un distcc e vivi felice

Per quanto riguardo il wm io uso dwm, ma tralasciando questo gestore esoterico, penso che anche fluxbox ossa dire la sua!

P.S. con gcc-4.5.0 (molto masked!!!!) è stata introdotta la flag -march/mtune=atom :] happy ricer here

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi vabbè, c'è il classico distcc.

 

secondo me, la cosa migliore per queste macchine, è creare piccole immagini squashfs, in stile cd per casalinghe.

quanto alle perplessità sul desktop manager, non sono tanto daccordo.

tutto dipende da come uno usa il computer e da cosa vuole.

se comperi una panda, lo fai per trovare parcheggio in centro, non per percorrere su e giù l'Italia in autostrada, ma non è detto che dovrai rinuciare all'aria condizionata.

----------

## Peach

premesso che grazie a gentoo chiunque e' libero di usare quello che vuole, nessuna imposizione viene da nessuno, occorre comunque valutare tutti i pro e i contro.

Sebbene anche io abbia installato gentoo sul mio laptop celeron 1.2GHz quando usci' la 1.4, non penso che ora come ora, avendo a disposizione un pc piu' potente non adotterei distcc o proverei il metodo suggerito nel link fornito da fbcyborg (che pero' personalmente non ho mai usato e non mi esprimo se non a livello di curiosita'): avendo una macchina lievemente piu' potente cmq avere la possibilita' di usare piu' di una cpu e' un notevole vantaggio in molti casi (considera che in distcc ci possono essere colli di bottiglia o pacchetti che non sfruttano la compilazione distribuita che non migliorano particolarmente le prestazioni), mentre i paragoni con i tempi di compilazione con processori notevolmente piu' potenti non mi fanno avere molti dubbi quando mi trovo a dover scegliere.

----------

## Nio84

Il netbook samsung ha l'atom n450..... 

Su un n280 si ok forse a emergere tutto con il netbook si squaglia... ma su un atom n450....penso ce la faccia no?

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Il netbook samsung ha l'atom n450..... 
> 
> Su un n280 si ok forse a emergere tutto con il netbook si squaglia... ma su un atom n450....penso ce la faccia no?

 

i due processori sono pressappoco identici

----------

## Onip

Io emergo (quasi) tutto sul fisso con FEATURE="buildpkgs", condivido con nfs /usr/portage/packages e sul portatile emergo con -k --binpkg-respect-use=y fra le opzioni di default.

Sembra di avere una ubuntu, ma in realtà è gentoo.

----------

## Nio84

AH....Bhe ma io avrò solo il netbook...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ovvio siccome è nuovo di pacca , non voglio che si squagli come una sottiletta... 

Se in make.conf metto -j1 , portage_niceness="20" ....dovrei diminuire il carico della cpu 

Ho acquistato il samsung n150  con processore atom n450.... 

Mi sapreste dire esattamente in quali sezioni della configurazione kernel stanno le features per diminuire la frequenza del processore?

Oppure che voi sappiate esistono programmi sotto linux per far viaggiare il microprocessore sotto una certa frequenza? Mi riferisco a programmi che sapete che funzionano sui netbook.... Solo le variabili in make.conf hanno effetto sulla velocità/comportamento di emerge?

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sapreste dire esattamente in quali sezioni della configurazione kernel stanno le features per diminuire la frequenza del processore?
> 
> 

 

```

s939 linux # grep -rH CPUFREQ .config 

.config:CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

```

quando il modulo è caricato, crea una cartella apposita in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/.

trovi altre opzioni nella sezione ACPI.

naturalmente si può compilare built-in.

per i tool di controllo, puoi cercare con ls /usr/portage/sys-power/.

----------

## Nio84

 *Quote:*   

> s939 linux # grep -rH CPUFREQ .config 
> 
> .config:CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m 
> 
> 

 

Non ho capito a cosa serve .....sono niubbo ed è un po' diversa dalla sintassi semplicina dell'handbook  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Se in make.conf metto -j1 , portage_niceness="20" ....dovrei diminuire il carico della cpu 

 

In realtà la prima opzione creerà un solo processo job per la compilazione, quindi (dato che gli atom hanno l'ht e si comportano come fossero due processori (circa)) utilizzerai il propcio al 50%, mentre il secondo parametro farà sì che portage passi in unltimo piano sulle altre applicazioni, ma comunque occuperà quanta più cpu possibile quando questa è disponibile

----------

## Nio84

 *Quote:*   

> s939 linux # grep -rH CPUFREQ .config 
> 
> .config:CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m 
> 
> 

 

mi riferivo a questo

----------

## oRDeX

Scusa, abbiam risposto insieme, ma io mi riferivo al post precedente. Comunque quella è un'opzione del kernel (tranquillamente modificabile da menù) e sta ad indicare che attualmente quella componente verrà compilata come modulo (=m) quindi al boot ti basterà caricare quel modulo (che forse si caricherà da solo) e potrai subito cominciare ad usarlo. Ti dico da ora che ha diversi modi di funzionare..quindi ti consiglierei di leggere la documentazione senza farti dire in toto dagli altri cosa dovrai fare   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho capito a cosa serve .....sono niubbo ed è un po' diversa dalla sintassi semplicina dell'handbook 

 

scusa.

hai fatto una domanda diretta alle sezioni di configurazione del kernel.

pertanto ho supposto che tu sapessi leggere il file /usr/src/linux/.config .

in ogni caso, quello è un file che va toccato esclusivamente con tool esterni, per evitare pericolosissimi errori di sintassi.

le opzioni che cerchi sono visualizzate da make menuconfig nella sezione "Power management ACPI".

sottosezione "CPU frequency scaling".

----------

## polslinux

io compilandolo col mio eeepc 1008ha ci ho messo circa 5ore 30m per xorg, 7ore per gnome e 40min per il kernel...vai tranquillo che non scaldano niente gli atom, la temperatura stava su 61° del procio e sui 42° del HD...

----------

## fbcyborg

Insomma questione di attimi...  :Laughing: 

----------

## polslinux

ahahah sisi...tanto la domenica si passa fuori quindi il nanerottolo poteva macinare intanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nio84

Bhe ho letto la documentazione gentoo sull acpi ecc .... solo che mi chiedevo se si possono impostare il controllo sulla frequenza e il risparmio energetico solo per un processo o un comando..... ovviamente parlo di emerge.....

----------

## maurs

Mi inserisco giusto un attimo per ricordare che per l'how to che ho scritto, è assolutamente sconsigliato utilizzare march=native. 

Le motivazioni sono ovvie: se siamo in chroot e stiamo compilando per un determinato sistema, se mettiamo native verranno usate le CFLAGS del computer "ausiliare", non quelle dell'architettura del vostro portatile. 

La migliore soluzione per chi ha -march=native è quella di sostituire il risultato di questa riga (da fare direttamente sul portatile):

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p' 
```

e magari paragonarlo a quella con il proprio processore 

```
gcc -march=core2 -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p' 
```

Esempio:

```

elite ~ # gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p' 

-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144 -mtune=core2

elite ~ # gcc -march=core2 -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p' 

-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2

```

(Maggiore informazione su -march=native https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5986166.html#5986166 )

----------

## cloc3

tu guarda.

ovviamente, tifo mode maurs, ma tutto è possibile.

 :Cool: 

----------

## maurs

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> tu guarda.
> 
> ovviamente, tifo mode maurs, ma tutto è possibile.
> 
> 

 

E' una questione di "tempo a disposizione".  :Smile: 

Sfortunatamente dire che il mio HP 2530p non scalda quando compila è una bestemmia...  :Smile: 

Credo che l'unico modo per tenere gentoo su un netbook sia quello di procedere con chroot via NFS, sempre se non si vuole aggiornare una volta ogni 2 mesi  (e durante l'aggiornamento dimenticarsi del portatile). 

Distcc, aimè, non funziona per tutti i pacchetti (vedi openoffice).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Distcc, aimè, non funziona per tutti i pacchetti (vedi openoffice).

 

openoffice, glibc... 

Bisognerebbe fare un misto fra portatile felice e distcc insomma.

Certo è che come dice maurs se vuoi mantenerla, è tosta senza ricorrere al cross compiling.

----------

## Nio84

Per un intel atom n450....  che valore di -march dovrei settere ... vorrei evitare native......andrebbe bene nocona?

Inoltre in video_cards... va bene se metto solo "intel"? Ho una intel media accelerator 3150

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Per un intel atom n450....  che valore di -march dovrei settere ... vorrei evitare native......andrebbe bene nocona?
> 
> 

 

guardando qui, direi atom

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre in video_cards... va bene se metto solo "intel"? Ho una intel media accelerator 3150

 

sì. solo "intel".

----------

## oRDeX

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Nio84 wrote:*   Per un intel atom n450....  che valore di -march dovrei settere ... vorrei evitare native......andrebbe bene nocona?
> 
>  
> 
> guardando qui, direi atom
> ...

 

PErò guarda bene il link che ti ha dato cloc3. Devi usare 4.5.0 per poter usufruire di quella opzione

----------

## Nio84

3 domande ....Ho visto che il nanerottolo non scalda :

Sul sito http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-devel/gcc

dice che gcc 4.5.0 è pericoloso e hardmasked .....Preferirei non smascherarlo ....

in make.conf ho utilizzato atom ...quindi per quale processore ha compilato se non ho smascherato gcc 4.5?

adesso che sul netbook ho una scheda grafica intel ........posso installare xorg 1.8? Non ci sarebbe piu il problema dei driver ati 

Esiste una versione lite di kde? 

Cosa posso fare per scaricare meno pacchetti possibili di kde?

Ho letto un discorso (non l'ho capito molto bene) che si puo' mettere kde + openbox per alleggerire il sistema grafico ....sarebbe a dire? Cioè se installo kde mi emerge kdm i programmi di kde e il gestore finestre di kde come faccio a emergere openbox e a non emergere il gestore di finestre di kde?

----------

## ago

Beh se non hai gcc 4.5 non puoi usare atom, o meglio non so che casini crei. Per vedere qual'è il tuo -march puoi battere: 

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p'
```

Per quanto riguarda il discorso kde, la versione più "scarna" è 

```
kde-base/kdebase-startkde
```

però bada bene che è davvero molto scarna.

Se vuoi usare Kde + Openbox non devi fare nient'altro che emergere anche openbox, e nella finestra in cui ti logghi(kdm) in basso scegli la combinazione kde/ob  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Si fa prima metto -march=native ....poi se do'  emerge -NDu world mi ricompila con native giusto?

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Si fa prima metto -march=native ....poi se do'  emerge -NDu world mi ricompila con native giusto?

 

compilati la toolchain e poi ricompili il mondo (emerge -e world)

----------

## Nio84

Scusa non sapevo neanche cosa era la toochain .....dalla guida gentoo ho scoperto che dovrei dare:

```
emerge --oneshot binutils gcc virtual/libc

```

giusto?

----------

## ago

```
emerge gcc glibc binutils
```

----------

## Nio84

niente fallisce l'emerge di sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2

secondo me è per quel fatto della march atom....forse è meglio ricompilare tutto con la native e poi vedere come va

----------

## ago

ma ancora stai tenendo atom?

----------

## Nio84

Mi avevi detto di emergere la toolchain e poi ricompilare il world , per cui avevo capito ...

lascia stare come è adesso-->emergi toolchain---> cambia make.conf--> emergi il mondo

comq mi sa che quella flag atom stava facendo casini senza gcc4.50 come avevi detto tu...mentre emergeva altri pacchetti con atom faceva anche dei simboli mentre emergeva e infatti la shell era anche un po' strana ogni tanto faceva i quadratini....  :Surprised:  per cui mi sa che è meglio se rimetto a posto tutto emergendo con native e poi vedo se mi emerge in modo corretto .

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Mi avevi detto di emergere la toolchain e poi ricompilare il world , per cui avevo capito ...
> 
> lascia stare come è adesso-->emergi toolchain---> cambia make.conf--> emergi il mondo

 

cambia il make.conf ricompila toolchain e ricompila il mondo.  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Allora ho cambiato la march da atom a native

```
emerge -e world
```

mi dà questo errore :

```
* Messages for package net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1:

 * Remember to merge your config files in /etc/ssh/ and then

 * reload sshd: '/etc/init.d/sshd reload'.

 * Please be aware users need a valid shell in /etc/passwd

 * in order to be allowed to login.

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2 failed:

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4986:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 5581:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3163:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 2950:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/build'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 78 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Edit:  dopo aver emerso la toochain non dà piu gli errori precedenti e nemmeno quello di syslog-ng

----------

## Nio84

la scheda video del mio netbook è una intel.... 

vorrei installare xorg.18 ...ho letto le guide che mi avevano dato in un altro post ...

ho visto che in portage con xorg si va fino alla 1.7.6 

Ho pensato che xorg 1.8.0 fosse mascherato per cui in /etc/portage/package.unmask ho messo >x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 

ma non emerge xorg mi da' sempre 1.7.6 come ultima versione .....1.8.0 lo trovo nell overlay? il quebec?

----------

## pingoo

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> la scheda video del mio netbook è una intel.... 
> 
> vorrei installare xorg.18 ...ho letto le guide che mi avevano dato in un altro post ...
> 
> ho visto che in portage con xorg si va fino alla 1.7.6 
> ...

 

Sicuro, a me pare che ci sia:

```
$ eix x11-base/xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.6.5-r1{tbz2} 1.7.6{tbz2} ~1.7.7 ~1.8.0 ~1.8.1.901 ~1.8.1.902 
```

Credo che ti voglia emergere 1.7.6 perché è "mascherato" ma non hard-masked, quindi devi aggiungerlo in package.keywords se questo è un file o in uno dei file interni (eventualmente puoi crearne liberamente uno), se invece è una cartella

----------

## Nio84

domani provo .... in package.keywords solita sintaSSI?

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

----------

## Nio84

Si adesso risulta xorg 1.8.1 ..... non riesco a trovare una guida di istallazione punto per punto .....a logica seguendo cio' che ho trovato in giro ......ho aggiunto udev alle flag di make.conf poi input_devices="evdev synaptics"   video_cards="intel" .....

adesso sono pronto per emergere xorg? oppure c'è qualche altra operazione preliminare?

Edit: 

ho provato a emergere xorg-server e risultavano mascherate xinit-1.2.1 e xorg-drivers-1.8 

le ho smascherate con package.keywords

Emergeva xorg correttamente ma a un certo punto ha dato un errore 

Error: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1 failed 

da quello che ho riletto sui precedenti post .... mi pare che il problema sia che xorg-drivers.1.8 non vogliano quella versione di xf86-video-intel , quindi che versione dovrei installare?Una superiore o una piu datata?

----------

## table

Io avevo lo stessoo problema.

Ho smascherato gli intel 2.12.0

il mio package.keywords

```
<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.2

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.8

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.12.0

=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.21

```

ora mi funziona tutto con xorg 1.8 e intel, ma NON ho un netbook

----------

## Nio84

Ho installato xorg 1.8

 dando X -configure mi dice

(EE) intel(0): No Kernel modesetting driver detected 

Nel kernel ho attivato precedentemente il supporto agp a intel

----------

## table

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Ho installato xorg 1.8
> 
>  dando X -configure mi dice
> 
> (EE) intel(0): No Kernel modesetting driver detected 
> ...

 

Ti manca da attivare l'opzione del kernel:

```

Device Drivers---->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

              <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

                       i915 driver

              [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default 
```

----------

## Nio84

ho una intel 3150gma ......3150gma non lo vedo scritto da nessuna parte

```
Device Drivers----> 

    Graphics support  ---> 

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 

              <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  ---> 

                       i915 driver 

              [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default 
```

Aggiungendo come sopra.... da lo stesso errore di prima , forse non sono le cose giuste per la nmia scheda

----------

## fbcyborg

Comunque questo Samsung N150 JA01 mi sembra proprio convincente!

Certo io aumenterei la RAM a 2GB, ma si può sempre fare insomma.

EDIT: ho visto sul sito che ci sono un sacco di sottomodelli N150 JA0*. 

Sarebbe utile capire su quale orientarsi.

----------

